# Suggest a Gaming Mouse



## tkin (Jan 4, 2011)

hi guys, I'm sick of cheap mouses(this iBall one lasted 2 months, woohoo  ), so please suggest a good gaming mouse.

*Budget is 2,000/-*, can stretch to 2,500/- if mouse is exceptionally good.

Looking for:
1.Solid performance(as usual).
2.Atleast *2 side buttons*.
3.DPI Switching is good but not essential.
4.*Must be wired*.
5.Good weight, I like a bit heavy mouse, but adjustable weight is absolutely not needed.
6.*Surface should be long*, so I can rest my complete palm on it. I am a Palm type user, not claw type.
7.*Good driver support*(software that should work properly on win7).
8.*Longevity*(atleast 2 years)
9.Good after sales service(2 yrs warranty)


A bit looking in web has yielded these results:

*Logitech MX518*
Initial impressions: Good mouse but driver has issues with win7(setpoint software), anyone using this mouse here please comment on software usability on win7, I want peace of mind regarding software.

*Microsoft Sidewinder X3*
Initial impressions: Mouse is a bit cheap, thumb buttons are poorly placed, but good software support on win7(Intellipoint)

*A bit over budget*:
Logitech G500
Microsoft Sidewinder X5

So please suggest a mouse, also can someone tell me the price of X5 and G500?? I can barely stretch to 2.8k if these mouses are that good.

And don't suggest razer, they have non existent asa here, only md sells them at astoundingly high prices without good support, not recommended.

And please share personal experiences with the mouses if you own them.


----------



## ssb1551 (Jan 4, 2011)

I too am a "Palm type" user.I was looking for a word or phrase to describe that but couldn't get one.Nice Work!!..
X5 can be had for 2.8k(incl shipping & tax) from theitwares.Infact visit theitwares page & check all the mice they have.They have a good collection within your budget.
Why dija forget RAZER ABYSSUS & DeathAdder?


----------



## tkin (Jan 4, 2011)

ssb1551 said:


> I too am a "Palm type" user.I was looking for a word or phrase to describe that but couldn't get one.Nice Work!!..
> X5 can be had for 2.8k(incl shipping & tax) from theitwares.Infact visit theitwares page & check all the mice they have.They have a good collection within your budget.
> Why dija forget RAZER ABYSSUS & DeathAdder?


Razer is nice but I'm a bit worried about support, only 3 distros here, md, classic and exoduspc website, so its like a bit of a gamble, if product dies then its a bit of an issue, theres no official service center here, if md or classic later shake off their hands I can't do a thing, they have a history of doing that, exoduspc site is already dead, also razer products cost a lot, at 1.1k I can get logitech MX518 while razer will set me back by 2.5k and even then it will have no thumb keys(abyssus). Anyway I'll look into razer later but now considering Logitech and MS.

I know the prices, I need feedbacks of how they perform, if I buy a mouse for 2k+ it better be damn good, I recently bought a Titan Octane watch for 3.8k and it keeps slowing down, got it serviced 3 times, will never buy titan, but that's what I get for not researching a bit before I buy.


So guys *GIVE FEEDBACK*.


----------



## topgear (Jan 5, 2011)

if you can strech your budget a bit you should get :

Logitech Corded G500 Gaming Mouse - it should be around 2.6-2.8k


----------



## tkin (Jan 5, 2011)

topgear said:


> if you can strech your budget a bit you should get :
> 
> Logitech Corded G500 Gaming Mouse - it should be around 2.6-2.8k


Yeah, its nice, but at that range it falls in same price category as Sidewinder X5, the sidewinder also looks cool, now.. which to get......

Or maybe get a MX518 @ 1.1k now and later save up and buy razer lycosa...damn choices.


----------



## ico (Jan 5, 2011)

Razer Deathadder would be my choice

These gaming mice from Logitech and Microsoft tend to have weird ergonomics which I'm not quite fond of.


----------



## tkin (Jan 5, 2011)

ico said:


> Razer Deathadder would be my choice
> 
> These gaming mice from Logitech and Microsoft tend to have weird ergonomics which I'm not quite fond of.


Yes, deathadder looks nice but what about support here?? If it breaks down then what will I do?? Direct RMA is not an option as it costs an arm and leg to send stuff abroad, who are the rma providers?


----------



## ico (Jan 5, 2011)

tkin said:


> Yes, deathadder looks nice but what about support here?? If it breaks down then what will I do?? Direct RMA is not an option as it costs an arm and leg to send stuff abroad, who are the rma providers?


well these are the guys who distribute Razer products in India: ..::::.. Welcome to Net Place ..::::..


----------



## tkin (Jan 5, 2011)

ico said:


> well these are the guys who distribute Razer products in India: ..::::.. Welcome to Net Place ..::::..


Yeah, but does not list any official support service here, Logitech has Rashi  and ms has one too.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Jan 5, 2011)

You will have to compromise on something either the service or the features...you can't possibly get best of both worlds(DAMN! using lyrics of HM)..anyways..i would say leave Razer at that price...if you don't want Deathadder..

Guys what about steel series??


----------



## tkin (Jan 5, 2011)

keviv219 said:


> You will have to compromise on something either the service or the features...you can't possibly get best of both worlds(DAMN! using lyrics of HM)..anyways..i would say leave Razer at that price...if you don't want Deathadder..
> 
> Guys what about steel series??


Deathadder is nice but has plenty of issues, specially the double click issue, even the tech enclave forum is full of people who have suffered from this, remedy is to clean it but is not a suitable option, also plenty of users claims that mouse is jittery in a few games, so that's out of the way as razer gives 1 yr warranty here, not suitable for a mouse that has bad longevity records all over the web. 

Steelseries ikari is nice but has no official distro in kolkata(atleast not any I know of), and has non existent rma support here(I can't damn mail it to smc if it breaks), so that's out of picture.

Now I have 3 choices: Logitech MX518 or Logitech G500/MS Sidewinder X5, looking at logitech with 3 yrs warranty, MX518 looks to be a killer in terms of price vs performance, and looks suitable for users like me who rest their palm on the mouse.

Anyone used MX518/G500/G5/Sidewinder(original)/X5 care to comment??


----------



## Ash1986 (Jan 6, 2011)

if you are looking for performance review on razer's mouse, see this link.

Razer DeathAdder Review: A Smooth Mouse for Gaming | Game Guru 

as for disti's, you can get in touch with NetPlace (..::::.. Welcome to Net Place ..::::..)

you can also get in touch with Niranjan Singh, Acro Engineering @9871949398


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jan 6, 2011)

*@tkin*

I've been using MX-518 for almost three years now, I'm on WIN 7 64-bit with Logitech setpoint 6.15.6. 
Never had any driver issue, donno where you heard that 

No Major hardware issues too, button response is good even after 3 yrs, the only downside is the rubber grip, it starts to wear off like snake skin & looks weird and after a while your mouse starts looking like a half naked mallika sherawat in hisssssss

*img262.imageshack.us/img262/1831/imag0028d.th.jpg


If you can live with that and if you aren't a hardcore gamer, then MX-518 is a daamn good one below 2k.


----------



## tkin (Jan 6, 2011)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> *@tkin*
> 
> I've been using MX-518 for almost three years now, I'm on WIN 7 64-bit with Logitech setpoint 6.15.6.
> Never had any driver issue, donno where you heard that
> ...


I can live with that, the fact is my hand does not sweat much and I don't grip the mouse too hard, so the rubber is not an issue, my earlier Microsoft basic mouse became smooth like oil but I manged, so Logitech mouse are damn good performer(the fact that mouse buttons last that long), so I'll get logitech, now the choice between MX518 and G500, the G500 looks enticing but I'm wondering if the price vs performance is worth it......, Microsoft Sidewinder X5 is a bit cheaper than G500 but logitech has more features to boot.
Honestly I'm also a sucker for the looks of a product, X5 looks damn nice, G500 looks good too, MX518 is plain ugly looking, any other colors available?? like plain black or something??

PS: I was reading issues with Setpoint 4.8, seems the v6 corrects all the issues.



Ash1986 said:


> if you are looking for performance review on razer's mouse, see this link.
> 
> Razer DeathAdder Review: A Smooth Mouse for Gaming | Game Guru
> 
> ...


Razer has 1 year warranty and massive issue with middle click and double left click(deathadder), its off my list.


----------

